# How to rate your delivery drivers during "Covid-19"



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Rate your driver 5-stars straight away after delivery.

If there is a problem with your food, don't downrate the driver.

Always give a driver a 5-star rating. It is a major part of the positive-reinforcement drivers need to maintain a positive disposition during this crisis. It allows the scary faceless people or spooky algorithms behind their app to see that they deserve to keep their job and feed their family, rent, mortgage, etc.

Here is a quick guide as to the severity of incidents which should warrant a downrating:

4* = The driver ran into my house.

3* = The driver ran over my dog.

2* = The driver ran over my cat.

1* = The driver ran over my wife/kids.

Anything else is just you being a jerk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I rate max and tip nicely. Whether or not it makes a difference is an open question.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you’re a delivery driver, downrate all other delivery drivers and file a complaint to reduce your competition. :thumbup:


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I delivered on Uber one time, didn't fill the empty cup in sealed bag with soda. Permanent thumbs down. It will always be there to remind me of a stupid non-decision I didn't make. This is the result of my discouragement:


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Youburr said:


> Rate your driver 5-stars straight away after delivery.
> 
> If there is a problem with your food, don't downrate the driver.
> 
> ...


I thought it was thumbs up or down? Wait a minute, most people would switch places with the dog and cat. But, I love cats, so no problem.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Youburr said:


> Rate your driver 5-stars straight away after delivery.
> 
> If there is a problem with your food, don't downrate the driver.
> 
> ...


5 stars. The delivery note said to deliver it to the side entrance.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I thought it was thumbs up or down? Wait a minute, most people would switch places with the dog and cat. But, I love cats, so no problem.


I guess it is thumb up or down on Uber Eats, but it is five stars on door dash, which, as an Uber driver, I always use.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Youburr said:


> I guess it is thumb up or down on Uber Eats, but it is five stars on door dash, which, as an Uber driver, I always use.


The star method invites injustice. UX will deactivate you for 4.6 or less, which means 4 stars which many would think is as good as a nominal thumbs up, could get you fired if you get too many of them. Thumbs up or down means there is no unjust ratings.



Uber's Guber said:


> If you're a delivery driver, downrate all other delivery drivers and file a complaint to reduce your competition. :thumbup:


Maybe they'll do that to you, you know the old saying, 'what goes around comes around". I know you're kidding, though


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Some people are yelpers when it comes to ratings. Yelpers get knocked for giving everything the same star rating over and over. Yelpers have to distribute their ratings pretty evenly in order to maintain a good "helpful" score. (at least it used to be that way, I dont know if its different now. I stopped yelping when that became a scandal.)


----------

